# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  اشکال در ساخت Subscrip  در حالت Transactinal & update

## mahdi_farhani

The operation could not be performed because OLE DB provider "SQLNCLI10" for linked server "CT4335" was unable to begin a distributed transaction.
Changed database context to 'eimsTrans'.
OLE DB provider "SQLNCLI10" for linked server "CT4335" returned message "No transaction is active.". (.Net SqlClient Data Provider)
با توجه به خطای داده شده و اطلاعات زیر به نظرتون اشکال از کجاست ؟
1- Publicatoin ساخته شده از نوع  Transactional with Updatable است
2- تنظیمات امنیتی Distributed transaction  در قسمت Component service سرور و کلاینت : همه موارد تیک خورده و همچنین non Autentication Requeid انتخاب شده است
3- سرور ویندوز 2003 و کلاین ویندوز 7 
4-SQL Server 2008 R2
5-یک Hotfix هم خوده Microsoft گفته بود که الان شمارش یادم نیست اونم نصب کردم
تنها موردی که خودم بهش شک دارم فایر وال هست که امروز دارم تقاضا میدم که خاموشش کن موقت ، اگر اشکال از فایر وال باشه باید چه پورتی یا برنامه رو تنظیم کنیم که این مشکل برطرف بشه

با تشکر

----------


## mahdi_farhani

اشکال از فایروال هم نبود

----------


## mahdi_farhani

یعنی هیچکدوم از استاید نمیتونن کمک کنن ؟! خیلی عجیبه

----------


## mahdi_farhani

بعد از مدتها تلاش بازهم نشد که نشد .
سرور به ویندوز سرور 2008 ارتقا دادیم ، SQL Server 2008 SP2  رو هم نصب کردیم باز هم نشد که نشد

در ضمن این دستور هم ایراد داره 
begin distributed transaction f
	select * from [MyServerOverInternt].Mtest.dbo.table_1

این دستور هم همون خطای بالا رو میده ، واقعاً دیگه کلافم کرده

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
آیا سرور رو Rename نکردین؟ یا ویندوز از روی Image برگردونده شده باشه؟
ضمنا خروجی این Query رو لطفا پست کنین:
SELECT * FROM SYS.SERVERS

----------


## mahdi_farhani

چه عجب آقای ثباتی مارو هم تحویل گرفتید :D
ممنون که توجه کردید به سوال
سرور که رینیم نشده ، فـکر هم نمیکنم که از روی Image باشه ، چون VPS هست

0	WIN-U8BMQ67RW9Y	SQL Server	SQLNCLI	WIN-U8BMQ67RW9Y	NULL	NULL	NULL	0	0	0	1	1	1	0	1	NULL	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	2011-06-01 06:53:43.540
1	repl_distributor	SQL Server	SQLNCLI	WIN-U8BMQ67RW9Y	NULL	NULL	NULL	0	0	0	1	1	0	0	1	NULL	0	1	0	0	1	0	0	2011-06-01 07:50:27.693
2	MAHDI-LAPTOP\SQL2008	SQL Server	SQLNCLI	MAHDI-LAPTOP\SQL2008	NULL	NULL	NULL	0	0	0	1	1	0	0	1	NULL	0	0	0	1	0	0	0	2011-06-03 16:53:05.957

یک نکته جالبتر اینجاست که دیروز بالاخره Subscribe رو تونستم بسازم ، ولی الان مشکل اینکه از روی FTPانگار نمینتونه فایل ها رو بخونه

----------


## mahdi_farhani

پیغام خطایی که رو Log Reader سرور هست اینه
The process could not read file 'd:\FTP\XXX\YYY\WIN-U8BMQ67RW9Y_TRANSACTIONDATABASE_TRTEST\20110604103  002\MyTable_2.pre' due to OS error 3. (Source: MSSQL_REPL, Error number: MSSQL_REPL20024)

با merge هیچ مشکلی ندارم ، و همچی درست کار میکنه

----------


## mahdi_farhani

یک نکته دیگه که تو پست اول شما اسم سرور CT4335 میبینید ولی بعد از ارتقا همون اسمی هست که تو پست های آخر دید

----------


## mahdi_farhani

خداروشکر ، سرور الان درست شد 
ولی یک مشکل دیگه پیدا کردم ، زمانی که تو سرور تو جدول تغییری میدم بعد از 9 ثانیه تغییرات روی کلاینت ایجاد میشه
ولی نمیتونم روی کلاینت تغییر بدم ، دوباره اشکال no transaction active میده

----------


## mahdi_farhani

زمانی که Enable Promotion Distributed Transaction تو Linked Server فعال باشه نمیتونه Subscribe رو بسازه . دلیل ؟ نمیدونم
وقتی False باشه میسازه ، و کار هم میکنه ولی یکطرفه ، یعنی فقط اطلاعات رو از سرور میگیره و نمی تونه اطلاعاتی بفرسته چون همون Error رو میده
--------
در ضمن هنوز مشکل با دسترو Begin Distributed Tran حل نشده فقط مشکل Subscribe اینطوری حل شد

----------

